# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  خيالات أصدقاء

## زهرة النرجس

_لا أعلم ماذا سوف أكتب , ولكن الذي أعلمة أنني مسكت القلم لأكتب ..............
فخطر في بالي عدة تساؤلات , لا أجد لها إجابة لدي ...............
لا أعلم لما أصبحنا هكذا, لما الوقت يمضي ومع مرور الوقت , مع مرور كل دقيقة تتكشف لك حقائق كثيرة ...............
يتلاشى القناع شيأ فشيأ عن كل إنسان وثقت بة , منحتة إحترامي , تعاملت معة......
ليزول هذا القناع تماما لتعلم في النهاية أنك تتعامل مع شخص لاشيء .........
لما نكون أصدقاء نحب بعض وندافع عن بعض , لنكتشف في النهاية أن كلا منا يخبيء لغيرة خنجرا مسموم ليطعنة به في النهاية ....................
ولكن ينتظر فرصة واحدة ................ وبفارغ الصبر ينتظرها.................
لا أعلم لما الحديث عن غيرنا بما يكرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أهذة هي الدنبا نتعامل مع إنسان ننتظرة أن يدير ظهرة لنتحدث عنة .
أي نوع أنت من البشر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سؤال أود الجميع أن يفكر بة قليلا , أعطة ولو دقيقة من وقتك , أي نوع أنت من البشر ؟
كنا أصدقاء لنرى نفسنى في النهاية خيالات أصدقاء ......
نعم خيالات لا نرى أنفسنا سوى في الظلام .........
ولا نشاهد غير السواد , السواد القاتل..............
لما هذا العناء لما نضع أنفسنا في هذا الموقف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
إلى كل صديق أحس أنة أخطأ بحق صديقة وتفوة ولو بكلمة بسيطة تزعجة , أرجو أن يستغفر ربة على فعلتة ..................
ويتجة ليفكر كيف يصلح ما أفسد ..
لا أعلم إن كنت أكملت أو لا ولكن الذي أعلمة أنني وضعت القلم , وصرت في نهاية السطر............._

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):

----------


## زهرة النرجس

> 


الصداقة لا تحتاج إلا لإنسان يقدرها مشكورة على الرد الجميل

----------


## حلم حياتي

مشكورة زهرة على الموضوع

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور ه زهره عالموضوع الجميل :Eh S(2):

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

كلام جميــل
مشكورة

----------


## عُبادة

كلام جميل ومحزن
الف شكر

----------


## mylife079

شكرا زهرة

----------


## زهرة النرجس

شكر لكل شخص إطلع على أحزان قلمي

----------


## Sad Story

احذر عدوك مرة واحذر صديقك الف مرة فان انقلب الصديق فهو اعلم بالمضرة ....

لا أمان لصداقات اليوم 

كلمات معبرة شكرا لكِ زهرة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> كلام جميل ومحزن
> الف شكر


مشكورة يا زهرة بتعرفي احنا بزمن العجايب اتوقعي اي اشي اذا كان قريب منك .:SnieR (72):

----------


## زهرة النرجس

> احذر عدوك مرة واحذر صديقك الف مرة فان انقلب الصديق فهو اعلم بالمضرة ....
> 
> لا أمان لصداقات اليوم 
> 
> كلمات معبرة شكرا لكِ زهرة


مشكور

----------


## The Gentle Man

كلام جميل زهرة
ما في صديق مثل العالم والنس
وين ما بدور ما بتلاقي
ان فهمته ما بفهمك 
وبتظل غير انك تصارحه بتلك الصداقه

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كلام رائع زهرتنا...

----------

